
Lego Yellow Submarine - BerislavLopac
https://ideas.lego.com/blogs/1-blog/post/90
======
douche
This is the only Lego yellow submarine I'll ever be able to think of[1].

I wish Lego would do more rereleases of some of their back-catalog stuff. I
think they'd make a killing, given prices on secondary markets for even used
and abused sets. Especially with how quickly they rotate themes and how short
a period of time sets remain in production these days.

[1] [http://brickset.com/sets/6175-1/Crystal-Explorer-
Sub](http://brickset.com/sets/6175-1/Crystal-Explorer-Sub)

